# I am in utter dissapoitment.



## shivs (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay Ive never done this before so just please bear with me, and thanks for your time. So, I wanted to get into this REALLY great school, but I wasnt in the district, and if your not, then you cant get in. So I applied for the IB program its like for kids who want a challenge. I HAD NO idea what i was getting myself into. Last year I maintained 85-87 ish average, now everything is like 75-78. And I just realized I FAILED MY MATH TEST. I DONT FAIL. im so dissapointed in myself, and i know my mom will be too. I cant do it anymore, im numb now, I just want to stop trying. But the thing is, also , i havent tried, because my marks always came easily, and now the "challenge" is killing me. I just dont know what to do anymore, please SOMEONE tell me something.

thankyou for listening to this rant guys


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 12, 2007)

Dont feel bad, like you said its a challenge and before you didnt really have to try well now you do. Dont feel like you are a failure when you know that you are working at a higher level. Did you fail the test because you didnt study?


----------



## nlsphillips (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry your going thru this. Just talk to your mom about how you feel. My daughter is a great student and she decided not to go into the IB program at her high school but instead she decided to go into advanced placement, which is not quite as hard. I was disapointed at first - but then I realized it is HER life not mine. Also I had heard how hard IB was. Just talk to your mom, I bet she will be very understanding - you sound like a very smart student.

:cheer2:


----------



## Nox (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Shivs,

International Baccalaureate programs are tough. As are AP classes. I've had my share of both. Let me tell you that for a hard working student, today's result is not indicative of tomorrow's performance. It is all about learning how to work your tail off effectively, and not just straight hard work. There is a certain amount of adaptivity involved.

Also, a short story about me in a high school AP calculus class:

I had transferred schools and was a month behind in Calculus work. I got a "D" grade in the class for first quarter. I was a student used to scoring "A's". I begged and promised my teacher that I would work myself to the bone to pull myself up, and not to remove me from the class. She relented.

Second quarter, still difficult, I worked up to a "C-", which was the lowest passing grade for the class. Everyone else who had gotten "C-, C, C+" grades had dropped the class at this point. I was the only "low acheiving" student left. Stung by this humiliation, I told myself not to bear the shame of having my poor grade read aloud in class anymore.

I worked smarter. Third quarter, I got a "B-". My parents were not too thrilled, as it wasn't an excelling grade. I used the slightly higher grade as a mental catalyst to try and find creative ways from me to gain alternative knowledge to get an edge on the rest of my classmates.

Fourth quarter, I finally got my "A". No extra credit, no pity points. A hard-earned and fought for grade that myself and only four others out of a class of twenty eight achieved. This came out of a student who got a "D" the first quarter.

Now I am not exactly "smart" in the conventional sense. And I was not as quick as some of the brightest, but I did find alternative study methods that worked well for me, and I took advantage of this. I have a feeling that you may be intrinsically more brilliant than I, so I totally believe you can pull more tricks out of your hat than I did.

Don't give up. Go get your top grade girl!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 12, 2007)

don't be disappointed. It's just one test... The way you're feeling is how I feel at the moment too, with my uni work, but you just have to pick yourself up and get through it. As long as you PASS most things, most of the time, well that's the best you can do. As long as you've tried! feel better soon


----------

